# InDesign Schriften in PDF einbetten und Berechtigungsbit ?



## Probaccardi (14. April 2005)

Hi, 
ich will in InDesign Schriften in PDF einbetten. Im PDF Menu steht ein kleines 
Ausrufezeichen mit dem Text "Es werden nur Schriften mit Berechtigungsbits 
eingebettet" 

beim PDF erstellen kommt dann die Meldung "Diese Schriftart konnte aufgrund von 
Einschränkungen in der Schriftartdatei nicht eingebettet werden . . . "

Das ist wohl ein Schutz wegen Copyright, allerdings passiert das hier bei Schriften 
die auch definitiv gekauft sind, wie funkttioniert das mit diesen Berechtigungen und 
wie kann ich das Problem lösen ?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Probaccardi (18. April 2005)

Weiß da echt keiner Bescheid ? 

Gibt es denn ein gutes INDesign Forum an das ich mich wenden könnte? 

Danke nochmal und Gruß


----------

